# mom and newborns



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

In the beginning of February, the Adams County pound in southern Ohio brought in a coonhound mix off the streets. After a few days, it was clear that she was pregnant. February 20, Dollie gave birth to 9 puppies, 7 of which survived. Dollie and her puppies are now in an underfunded, understaffed shelter in the second poorest county in Ohio. If anyone is willing and able to get her out so she can raise her puppies in a warm home, that would be great. This is her petfinder page: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12964957

Thanks!!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
i just sent it to my local shelter 
jamie


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.preciouslives.com/


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Do you know how I could contact them? I couldn't find an email address or phone number or anything. Thanks!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, here's one way.
http://www.preciouslives.com/hospitaltour.html


----------



## onthink (Mar 28, 2008)

You guys are good person


----------

